# How to use a table saw



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

This may or may not have been posted here before but just in case it wasn't.....

http://youtu.be/dem9jMXmy5I


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Meant to be funny, but to saw operators...scary.:yes:








 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

You have to give it to old Red.

He's willing to die for laughs.

That's true commitment


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey isn't that Al's table saw?


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Supposed to be funny? All I see is standard operating procedure.

/s


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> Hey isn't that Al's table saw?


What a sharp eye you have. I think you're right. Was it a Craftsman?








 







.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> What a sharp eye you have. I think you're right. Was it a Craftsman? .


Lol. Must have been.


----------



## patriot46 (Jan 31, 2016)

That was good laugh so hard reminds ms of me lol.
just kidding lol


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

jharris2 said:


> You have to give it to old Red.
> 
> He's willing to die for laughs.
> 
> That's true commitment


I truly miss watching the red green show. Real Good humor.


----------

